# Any Scots Been To Trade Aquatics?



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

don't know if anyone's been but there used to be a furniture shop in Falkirk called Pineworld that had cupboard sized fishroom.
now its had an extension built and is re-named Trade Aquatics
it is a wholesale outlet that sells fish straight to the public,i was in the other day and the guy there said that once the fish section was complete they would move on to herps!
go on to ebay shops to check them out and type in "zoostock"
:2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The ebay store Zoostock is run by the people at BOSS Aquariums. I think they have a couple of aquatics shops around.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

0 Shops found with items matching *zoostock :bash:*


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

I got my leaf cutter ants through them, the ebay shop is at eBay UK Shop - zoostock: Tropical Fish, Fish Tanks, Aquatic Plants


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

stan said:


> I got my leaf cutter ants through them, the ebay shop is at eBay UK Shop - zoostock: Tropical Fish, Fish Tanks, Aquatic Plants


Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## djjohnnyb (Dec 7, 2008)

*trade aquatics*

hi all i work for trade aquatics you can come to our shop and have a look we have just about 200 tanks now 
:2thumb:
have a look at our website

Trade Aquatics


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Is this the place in Burnbank Industrial Estate?


----------



## djjohnnyb (Dec 7, 2008)

*lol*

Trade Aquatics
64 Union Road
Camelon
Falkirk
Central Scotland
FK14PF
01324 624467
come a long and have a look 

a work there so ask for john


----------

